# Coastal Lawncare now hiring



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

I have a part time position open for someone needing a little extra cash. Right now it is one day a week and possible weekends when I have a "project" going on. If you have experience in lawncare give me a call. We are a growing company and now is the chance to get in on the ground floor. 850-206-8658 Fred


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

position filled.


----------

